# Duty To Bargain As Agreed



## Save Our Trains Michigan (May 18, 2007)

> To stay informed go to WWW.UTU.ORG
> DUTY TO BARGAIN AS AGREED
> 
> The UTU has asked a federal court to order the nation’s major railroads to bargain in good faith and honor an almost five-year-old written agreement to address in national negotiations the subjects of entry rates of pay related to employee training and experience.
> ...


----------

